# Drössiger H29-SL Rahmen: Gabellänge, Postmount, Direct Mount, Garantie



## pedalschinder (6. Mai 2011)

Hallo,

ich möchte mir ein 29 mit dem Drössiger H29-SL Rahmen aufbauen. Leider gibt die Webseite und der Katalog nicht alle notwendigen Informationen her. Auch die Händler verweisen nur auf den Katalog, daher 5 Fragen:

Als Gabellänge wird 486mm bei 80mm Federweg empfohlen, wie verbindlich ist das Maß? Wäre eine Gabellänge von 512mm bei 100mm Federweg noch akzeptabel?

Der Rahmen hat eine Postmount Bremssattelaufnahme, ist die für 6 oder 8 Scheiben? Anders gefragt, die fertigen TNA Modelle haben die Avid Elixir R mit 185 mm Scheiben, welchen Adapter brauche ich dafür?

Für welchen Scheibendurchmesser ist der Rahmen frei gegeben?

Der Rahmen hat ein Direct Mount für Umwerfer, ich muss aber ein Top Swing Umwerfer für Schellenanbau verwenden. Welchen Außendurchmesser hat das Sitzrohr zwischen Direct Mount und Tretlager?

Gibt es eigentlich eine Garantie auf den Rahmen?

MfG
Pedalschinder


----------



## hollowtech2 (7. Mai 2011)

Hallo Pedalschinder,

eine 100mm Gabel sollte noch gehen. Allerdings wird dann der Lenkwinkel etwas
flacher (=besserer Geradeauslauf, etwas weniger Wendigkeit).
Schraubst Du den Bremssattel direkt an die Aufnahme, dann passen 160er Scheiben.
Mit einem Adapter von PM160 auf PM180 (PM185 bei Avid) kannst Du dann die
größere Scheibe fahren. Freigabe des Rahmens für max. Scheibendurchmesser
ist 185mm. Die Garantie des Rahmens beträgt 5 Jahre.
Wegen des Umwerfers muß ich Montag mal in die Zeichnung des Rahmens schauen
und sag Dir noch Bescheid. Ideal wär´s natürlich, du würdest einen Direct Mount
Werfer verbauen. Ob und wie problemlos Dein Top Swing Werfer montierbar ist, 
kann ich Dir Montag sagen. Hoffe, diese Infos helfen Dir erstmal weiter.

Gruß
Ralf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pedalschinder (8. Mai 2011)

Hallo,

erstmal vielen Dank für die Antworten.

Den Schellenumwerfer benötige ich, weil es für die Kurbel noch keinen Direct Mount Umwerfer gibt. Ein Down Swing passt ja logischerweise nicht, daher der Top Swing, dafür brauche ich den Rohrdurchmesser.


Noch eine Frage zum Dekor, hier scheint es verschiedene Designs zu geben? Ich meine jetzt nicht den Unterschied Race, Dezent, Classic und auch nicht Einzelrahmen und TNA Serie.

Hier bietet ein Händler den H29-SL an, wo auf der Steuerrohrfront ein kleines rechteckiges Dekor ist:
http://www.bike-x-perts.com/images/Droe-Rahmen-H29-SL-klein.jpg

Der gleiche Händler hat noch andere Symbolbilder, hier ist das Dekor auf dem Steuerrohr wesentlich aufwendiger und die sonstigen Dekore sehen irgendwie gefälliger aus, wobei auch der waagerechte Drössiger Schriftzug auf dem Sitzrohr größer ist:
http://www.bike-x-perts.com/images/Dekor-Race-rot-hell.jpg


Wohl gemerkt, beide Symbolbilder haben das rote Race Nr. 25 Dekor auf hellen Hintegrund. 

Wie kann ich denn bei der Bestellung sicher gehen, dass ich die Version mit dem größeren Dekor auf dem Steuerrohr erhalte, gibt es dafür ein Extrakürzel?

MfG
pedalschinder


----------



## hollowtech2 (9. Mai 2011)

So, hier nun die restlichen Auskünfte, wie am WE versprochen:

Beim Umwerfer siehts so aus, daß das Sattelrohr einen Durchmesser von 34.9 (außen)
hat. 

Was das Rahmendekor betrifft, ist es so, daß alle Dekorsätze am Steuerrohr
das Makenlogo und dazu einen vertikalen DRÖSSIGER Schriftzug führen. Das von
Dir angesprochene "große" Steuerkopflogo ist nicht mehr erhältlich.


----------



## pedalschinder (14. Mai 2011)

Hallo,

ich kann aufgrund der 3x9 Kurbel nicht den Direct Mount Umwerfer nehmen und muss auf den Top Swing Schellenumwerfer ausweichen, siehe oben.

Aber:
Sehe ich auf den Produktbildern richtig, dass sich am Sitzrohr oberhalb des Umwerfers keine Schaltzugaufnahme mit Gegenhalter befindet? Dann wäre ich ja gezwungen, einen Direct Mount Umwerfer mit integrierten Gegenhalter zu nehmen, oder?

mfg
pedalschinder


----------



## hollowtech2 (16. Mai 2011)

Genau - der 29er Rahmen hat keine Gegenhalter am Sattelrohr.

Aber ich verstehe nicht, warum Du unbedingt den Schellenwerfer nehmen mußt.
Es gibt für 9-fach auch Direct Mount Umwerfer. Wir bauen den Rahmen je schließlich
auch mit nem 9-fach Antrieb auf und verwenden einen solchen Umwerfer dazu.


----------



## maschlue (27. Juli 2011)

Hallo, ich bin ebenfalls am 29er Rahmen von Drössiger interessiert.
Ich habe mich für diesen Rahmen entschieden um auch breite Reifen (Stichwort Balloonbike) bzw gescheite MTB Reifen für den Winter montieren zu können.
Im Gelände wird es bis auf wenige Ausnahmen eher weniger oft eingesetzt, weshalb ich einen Gepäckträger von Tubus montieren möchte.
Hierfür sind natürlich keine Aufnahmen vorhanden, weshalb ich mich zweier Adapter behelfen möchte:
http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p11268_Schellenadapter-.html
http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p11255_Schnellspanneradapter-.html
Nun ist meine Frage, welche Größe ich bei den Schellenadaptern für den 29er Rahmen bestellen muss.

Vielen Dank im Voraus für die antworten.


Edit: Eine Frage habe ich noch: ich bin bereits im Besitz einer Deore LX Modell 2009 Hollowtech II Kurbel. Das Tretlager des 29ers ist BB90 Pressfit. Wenn ich nun dieses Lager bestelle: http://www.bike-components.de/produ...Schalen-Press-Fit-MTB-SM-BB90-41A-re-li-.html, wird das dann ohne weiteres passen?


----------



## hollowtech2 (28. Juli 2011)

Die Sattelstrebe hat einen Durchmesser von 22,5mm. Falls du den Rahmen, dort
wo die Schellen sitzen werden, noch etwas "polstern" möchtest, um ihn nicht zu
verkratzen, würde ich Dir empfehlen, die größtmöglichen Schellen zu verwenden.

Was das Lager betrifft, das kannst Du ohne Probleme verwenden.

Gruß
Ralf


----------



## kludo (28. März 2012)

Habe mir im Februar auch einen Rahmen bestellt und schon erhalten. Ich bin so begeistert von der Form, dass meine Freundin meint, ich hätte "nur noch Augen für das sch&%§ Rad". 

Will nun die Kurbel und das Innenlager verbauen, wollte vorab klären:
Wird dieses Innenlager überhaupt passen?

http://www.bikeavenue.de/b2c/KCNC-Press-Fit-BB90-92-Innenlager-Hollowtech-II-kompatible-Kurbeln

Maschle verwendet ja ein breiteres Ding von Shimano

Und kann ich dann jede Kurbel verwenden oder gibt es da auch Einschränkungen?


----------



## hollowtech2 (29. März 2012)

Dieses Innenlager paßt auf den Rahmen. Welche Kurbeln zum Lager passen, steht
in der Detailinfo zum Artikel in Deinem Link. Ich zitiere mal:

_Kompatibilität: MTB, KCNC Kurbeln und alle Shimano  Hollowtech II kompatiblen Kurbeln wie z.B. von Aerozine, Rotor etc, mit  Achsdurchmesser 24mm._

Und was ist das für ein breiteres Ding, das Maschle verwendet, bzw. wer ist
Maschle?

Gruß
Ralf


----------



## kludo (29. März 2012)

Das ist der, dem du vor meiner Frage ne Antwort geschickt hast, steht also ein Beitrag drüber Der benutzt ein BB91 Innenlager. 

Aber ich hätt ruhig auch genauer hinschauen können. Danke trotzdem für deine Antwort.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hollowtech2 (30. März 2012)

ups - jetzt hab´ ichs gesehen. So weit hatte ich gestern nicht zurück geschaut.


----------



## Surtre (30. März 2012)

kludo schrieb:


> Das ist der, dem du vor meiner Frage ne Antwort geschickt hast, steht also ein Beitrag drüber Der benutzt ein BB91 Innenlager.



Die BB91 hat aber gar nichts mit der Gehäuesbreite zu tun, sondern ist tatsächlich nur eine Artikelnummer.


----------

